# How to rotate the info on rear screen R5?



## oeleke (Oct 3, 2020)

Dear all,

Does anyone know how to rotate the info on the rear screen on the R5 in Vertical shooting mode.
The EV does this automatically.

Thanks

raoul


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't believe you can. You can set the VF display to do it or not though.


----------



## JWest (Jul 5, 2022)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't believe you can. You can set the VF display to do it or not though.


yeah, i just found this as well and it's just plain idiotic on the part of canon.


----------

